# Congratulations to Adopt a Golden Atlanta GR Rescue



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Adopt a Golden Atlanta Wins Coveted Starfish Award *​ 
*







*​ 

Golden Retriever Rescues across the country are part of the National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America. There are currently a total of 120 rescues dedicated to saving Golden Retrievers. Each year, the Golden Retriever Club of America recognizes one rescue which has made a significant contribution to Golden Retriever Rescue efforts and exemplifies the story below. 



A young man is walking along the ocean and sees a beach on which thousands and thousands of starfish have washed ashore. Further along he sees an old man, walking slowly and stooping often, picking up one starfish after another and tossing each one gently into the ocean. 
"Why are you throwing starfish into the ocean?" he asks. 
"Because the sun is up and the tide is going out and if I don't throw them further in they will die." 
"But, old man, don't you realize there are miles and miles of beach and starfish all along it! You can't possibly save them all, you can't even save one-tenth of them. In fact, even if you work all day, your efforts won't make any difference at all." 
The old man listened calmly and then bent down to pick up another starfish and throw it into the sea. _"It made a difference to that one." _



*According to Carol Allen, Chair of the National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America: *
"Adopt a Golden Atlanta is being recognized for its creative and generous effort in assisting a group of their adopters in Tennessee in forming a Golden Retriever Rescue organization. Moral support and day-by-day advice were provided, in addition to policy/procedure manual, job descriptions and forms, sharing of the licensing rights to the professionally designed logo, website design, a custom database, seed money and the training of all board members and team leaders by Adopt a Golden Atlanta volunteers. As a result, Adopt a Golden Knoxville began operation in 2011. Additionally, because of the same generous sharing, Adopt a Golden Birmingham began operation early in 2012. Adopt a Golden Atlanta also contributed significantly to the development of Great Pyrenees Rescue of Atlanta." The award will be presented at the 2012 National Specialty in St. Louis. 
Lauren Genkinger, Founder & President of Adopt a Golden Atlanta, said: "On behalf of our board of directors and all our volunteers and supporters who make AGA what it is today, I thank the GRCA for this recognition. We started AGA in 2003 to make a difference, one golden at a time. As we approach our 3,000th golden saved, it is more than gratifying to know we are helping others do the same thing."


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

How wonderful is this!!! Bless these people for their hard work and dedication... I've never read the Starfish story and it brings tears to my eyes. Something we all need to remember.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

A well deserved honor !!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

So awesome!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is wonderful.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congratulations*

Congratulations to Adopt A Golden Atlanta!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

There is also a Starfish Award given to volunteers each year.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

That's wonderful. I'm on their email list and they do some wonderful things. The other fabulous rescue that I hope will get this award some day (if they haven't already) is the Arizona Golden Retriever Connection.


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Congratulations AGA!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here's a list of past recepients of the Starfish Award-




*The Golden Retriever Club of America National Rescue Committee*​ 
*The Starfish Award*​ 








*2010 recipients*​ 
Group Award
Golden Rescue in Naples (Florida) 
Individual Award
Judy Smith, Rescue a Golden of Arizona 
The Golden Starfish Award is presented on an annual basis to one or more rescue groups or individuals that make a difference. By the ones or by the hundreds, each group contributes to the effort, and we would like to recognize these groups both large and small for their devotion to rescue.​ 
Past Recipients​ 
Year
Group
Individual
Team
2009
SEVA GREAT (Southeastern Virginia Golden Retriever Rescue Education and Training, Inc.)
Jane Babcock
Cil Henson
2008
Homeward Bound Golden Retriever Rescue and Sanctuary
Susan Sampson
Deborah Nicolle
2007
Not Awarded
Richard and Jane Fish
Patricia Duke
Retrieve A Golden of Minnesota
2006
Not Awarded
Nancy and Allen Kiesler
Jody and Mike Jones​ 
Not Awarded
2005
Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue
Carole Cappelini
J and L Golden Retriever Rescue, Gulf South Golden Retriever Rescue, Golden Beginnings of Texas Dallas/Ft. Worth Metro Golden Retriever Rescue
2004
Rescue A Golden of Arizona
Chandler Rudd​ 

2003
Foothills Golden Retriever Rescue
Pauline Stevens​ 

2002
Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue
Gail Lustig​


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up-again Congratulations to Adopt a Golden Atlanta Golden Retriever Rescue!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

That is just so awesome! The rescue we raised money for! Imagine that!:jamming:


----------

